# Inter Island ferry between Maui and Oahu



## sydy101

I see that there is a hi-speed ferry between Maui and Oahu, eliminating the need for air travel.  Does anyone have any recommendation on whether this is a good way to travel and whether it's reliable.  I see it takes 3 hours and only one trip per day, but it fits our schedule, lets us walk around and cost only $34 per person to get from Maui to Honolulu.  Airfare is between $150-$180 per person.   My worry is that with only one shuttle per day, if it cancels we are stuck.  Our trip is Dec 6-15 (Maui) and Dec 15-22 (Oahu).


----------



## maph

I'm pretty sure there isn't any ferry service - there was for a short time in 2009 but it got canned.  The only ferry service that I know of is Lahaina to Lanai and Lahaina to Molikai.


----------



## DeniseM

Long gone....flying is the only option.

More info. - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hawaii_Superferry


----------



## BocaBum99

sydy101 said:


> I see that there is a hi-speed ferry between Maui and Oahu, eliminating the need for air travel.  Does anyone have any recommendation on whether this is a good way to travel and whether it's reliable.  I see it takes 3 hours and only one trip per day, but it fits our schedule, lets us walk around and cost only $34 per person to get from Maui to Honolulu.  Airfare is between $150-$180 per person.   My worry is that with only one shuttle per day, if it cancels we are stuck.  Our trip is Dec 6-15 (Maui) and Dec 15-22 (Oahu).



It went out of business years ago because people against the idea of the Super Ferry pressured a judge to force the company to suspend service until a complete environment impact study could be performed on the environment hazards to the Hawaii islands and marine life.

Now, airfares are high and no Ferry service in their right mind will ever consider offering service here again.


----------



## BocaBum99

DeniseM said:


> Long gone....flying is the only option.
> 
> More info. - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hawaii_Superferry



You can take your own boat.


----------



## DeniseM

BocaBum99 said:


> You can take your own boat.



The cost of transporting a boat from MO to Hawaii makes it unfeasible...  

After taking the ferry from Maui to Molokai - I can't imagine taking a boat from Maui to Oahu.  I don't think I could take enough Dramamine to survive...


----------



## BocaBum99

DeniseM said:


> The cost of transporting a boat from MO to Hawaii makes it unfeasible...
> 
> Haven taken the ferry from Maui to Molokai - I can't imagine taking boat from Maui to Oahu.  I don't think I could take enough Dramamine to survive...



Just hire a Viking Ship.  LOL.

It actually isn't that far.  It's about 70 miles which would take 3-4 hours at around 20 mph.  Faster if you have a faster boat.

What you want to do is make sure you take it in the same direction as the prevailing winds.  If you do, it will minimize the waves.  Going against the wind and forget it.

When I took the Super Ferry from Oahu to Maui, the ride to Maui was extraordinarily rough.   At least 1/2 of the ship was getting sick.   I had to close my eyes and sit in the chair trying to sooth myself.   Fortunately, I didn't get sick.  But, I was almost there.

On the way back.  Smooth ride.  Very fast.


----------



## Mauiwmn

DeniseM said:


> The cost of transporting a boat from MO to Hawaii makes it unfeasible...
> 
> After taking the ferry from Maui to Molokai - I can't imagine taking a boat from Maui to Oahu.  I don't think I could take enough Dramamine to survive...



I am right there with you.  I got very sick on the ferry ride between Maui & Lanai which is only 30 minutes or so.  We had rough seas with sea spray all over the top deck.

My hisband and I both got sick during a whale watching trip as well.  First half of the trip was calm and fine.  The second half of the trip was extremely rough.  Most of the passengers were sick by the end of the trip.

The seas there can be very rough at anytime, from any direction.  You just never know.


----------



## LisaRex

BocaBum99 said:


> You can take your own boat.



Or swim!           !


----------



## BocaBum99

LisaRex said:


> Or swim!           !



Or paddleboard

http://www.molokai2oahu.com/


----------

